# EST: How accurate are your functions?



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

ESTps do you care about pleasure and the quality of your living space? In other words do you honestly see yourself consciously valuing the positive sensory attitudes subscribed to "Si"? And similarly with ESTjs do you see yourself as having an underlining motivation for winning, being results oriented, recognizing the moments for leadership etc, controlling a situation?

I've been doing research on Socionics types IRL and theory arriving at the conclusion that quasi-identity types are similar on the surface, in especially in motivation. The drive for the same thing but the crucial difference is in how they approach those same tasks and the differences in thought patterns/reasoning styles are quite evident. For example a common trend I noticed with EST: types, was the drive for control of their surroundings and the surface similarity is a consistent pattern. The only difference between the two types I've noticed is that the rationals ESTjs focus more on having their goals (Te=goals, "rationality" focused) firmly identified leaving their methods flexible (Si=methods, subdued by rationality preference) when attempting to exert control. Whilst ESTps focused more on the methods having them firmly defined (Se=methods, "irrationality" focused), leaving the goals flexible (Ti=goals, subdued by "irrationality" preference).

The introverted and extroverted variants of sensing are better logically categorized as different perspectives on the same activity. And that definition is in line with the interpretation behind the ID descriptions which make any type capable of displaying behaviour associated with the subdued element. Explicitly it is stated is the subdued element as the psyche is abstractly said to mock the perspective behind its opposing attitude. The conclusion is that the ego is the one responsible as deductively the nature of the ID is suppressed.


----------

